
Crash-Only Software - raganwald
http://web.archive.org/web/20060110185854/swig.stanford.edu/~candea/papers/crashonly/crashonly.html
======
callahad
Apple added a per-process "crash to shutdown more quickly" flag in Snow
Leopard:

 _To support improved shutdown, your application needs to mark itself as
“dirty” or “clean,” depending on whether it has unsaved changes and needs to
do work before quitting, or can be terminated without further notice. When the
system shuts down, clean applications are terminated (via SIGKILL) without
further interaction._

[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/releasenotes/MacOSX/W...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/releasenotes/MacOSX/WhatsNewInOSX/Articles/MacOSX10_6.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40008898-SW22)

~~~
chaosmachine
Wow, thank you so much.

I have this application (uTorrent) that keeps aborting system reboots because
it tries to gracefully close hundreds of connections and lags out. I just
added "NSSupportsSuddenTermination" to the plist file, and now it shuts down
instantly. No more cancelled reboots!

------
raganwald
It seemed like a good time to raise this again in light of the Mobile
Multitasking discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264119>

------
ZeroGravitas
See also this article on the topic:

 _Crash-only software: More than meets the eye_ by Valerie Aurora

<http://lwn.net/Articles/191059/>

~~~
gtani
these too,

[http://mazenharake.wordpress.com/2009/09/14/let-it-crash-
the...](http://mazenharake.wordpress.com/2009/09/14/let-it-crash-the-right-
way/)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash-only_software>

------
jchrisa
This paper was one of the main inspirations behind the CouchDB design.

